# Hunter Saftey class starting



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

My Dad and I are starting another hunter saftey class tomorrow night. We checked with Salem city and we only have 12 signed up right now. So there is plenty of room if any of you know someone here in the south end of Utah Valley that needs to get theres done before the draws. The nights are the 6th, 11th, 13th, 18th, 20th, shoot test will be on the 22nd, and the last class on the 25th. The class is 2 hours long on each night from 6-8 pm. PM me if you your interested or know someone that is and I can give you the registration information.


----------



## hockeyandhunting (Nov 26, 2007)

My daughter and wife are taking hunter safety next week. For the shooting test what is required to pass?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

hockeyandhunting said:


> My daughter and wife are taking hunter safety next week. For the shooting test what is required to pass?


Same here...son is starting his next week. Downloaded the rabbit, squirrel and bulls-eye targets. I believe they have to shoot kneeling, prone and standing. How many shots and scoring to pass?


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

35 shots totatl.
5 practice shots any possition (these don't count towards passing the range test)
10 from prone
10 from kneeling
10 from standing

50% of the shots need to be in the kill zone to pass.

400bull


----------

